# has anyone seen a muffed racing pigeon?



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

hi,
i was just wondering is there such thing as a muffed (feathered feet) racing pigeon? if there is can you please post pictures


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

yes there is many such pigeons i have one


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

lordcornwallis said:


> yes there is many such pigeons i have one


Hi, can you please post a picture of it? I really want to see one
Thank you


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

Sounds like a mix breed to me 
WWW.PigeonBreed.Com


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

DonsPigeons said:


> Sounds like a mix breed to me
> WWW.PigeonBreed.Com


what two mixes do you think it will take to produce a muffed racing pigeon?


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

*Mix Breeds*

All you need to do is cross a racing homers and a west England tumbler. Then the next generation cross with the homer again and then wala!. You should get Muffed Homers offsprings and then cross over again Up to three generations to get the charactristics. If that is what you want? Good luck! 
WWW.PigeonBreed.Com


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

DonsPigeons said:


> All you need to do is cross a racing homers and a west England tumbler. Then the next generation cross with the homer again and then wala!. You should get Muffed Homers offsprings and then cross over again Up to three generations to get the charactristics. If that is what you want? Good luck!
> WWW.PigeonBreed.Com


Well I only have racing pigeons currently. I recently bought a hen which is muffed and I'm breeding her but her male is clean legged. They currently have a squab and I have checked his feet and noticed little yellow feathers running all the way down the foot so he could very well be muffed I'll just have to wait and see what I get


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

i cant do pics on my computer but i will try to get someone to do it for me. i have got a blue cock with muffed feet and hes a racer there is many such pigeons in scotland and they are not cross bred .


----------



## mia paloma (Mar 6, 2017)

*Muffed racers*

I crossed a Pomeranian Pouter with a big bluebar racer cock and got a lovely blue racer with large grey muffs. All father characteristics except for the featherfoot. The father was a champion I bought that flew back to his original loft after the three month re adjustment period (no letting out). I couldn't get him back apparently it was a mistake the spring I got him. He wasn't supposed to be sold. Muffy is a super racer, (the offspring). She has escaped hawks three times that I have witnessed.


----------

